# Russia involved with anti fracking protests



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/01/world ... .html?_r=0

I would guess Russia likes the ability to put pressure on the Ukraine and Europe. With American companies finding new technology to recover oil from places that never produced before the Russian influence is threatened. So it looks like behind the scene they fund anti fracking protests.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We need to put Russia back in line. I rad an article yesterday about how the USA needs to build new H bombs and update our nuke facilities.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

And...the Saudi's are suspected of funding the caribou calving ground ANWAR Alaska enviro protests.

Who can blame the Russians for taking one from the playbook?

Did you know that Royal Dutch Shell developed the first oil wells in Azerbaijan. The Russians nationalized the wells after WW1. Royal Dutch Shell then helped finance Hitler who send demolition teams there to blow up the wells during WW2.

Just think if the Russians could build a pipeline from Azerbaijan across Afganistan to India? $$$$

The bigger picture is beginning to develop.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I also heard that they are going to hold back grain shipments so they can have enough for them self. They love being in control. I am for rebuilding our nuclear stockpile.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> And...the Saudi's are suspected of funding the caribou calving ground ANWAR Alaska enviro protests.


I would not doubt that for a second. I remember the adds by the pseudo-environmentalists. Big beautiful mountains with pristine streams. That's not ANWAR. Where they wanted to drill was only about 1% of the land. Where they want to drill is by the coast. It's more like big mud flats and rock. Drill baby drill.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Meet the psuedo-enviro's:

http://www.nwf.org/news-and-magazines/n ... rness.aspx

One of the highest-priority potential designations is Alaska's 1.5-million-acre coastal plain in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge (above). The area provides crucial habitat for polar bears and serves as a calving ground for the Porcupine caribou herd that sustains the indigenous Gwich'in Nation, making the coastal plain a treasure for both wildlife and native peoples. A wilderness designation would protect vital denning habitat for polar bears, which are losing den sites because of receding sea ice, an artifact of global warming. The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service is completing a conservation plan that could recommend a wilderness designation. "We are calling on the Obama administration to complete that process and finalize that recommendation," Johnson says. The recommendation also would give momentum to the Udall-Eisenhower Arctic Wilderness Act in Congress, which would protect the coastal plain as wilderness.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I didn't read the article Shaug. Just to busy today. I will say that years ago when I started working as a biologist there were some real environmentalists. Your right when you refer to some as pseudo environmentalists, because they have more of a political agenda than an environmental one. I often complain about not enough regulations on oil drilling in North Dakota, but I am for oil drilling. I'm simply for doing it carefully and not destroying what we do have. I think many people think that way. If you get right down to it most people have some environmental values. It's not like anyone actually wants dirty air or dirty water.

They say that receding shoreline is an artifact of global warming. They are not consistent. The only way shorelines of our oceans recede is if the poles build up ice. That is what's happening. However, they keep saying that the ice is leaving the poles and that endangers the polar bears without sea ice. So which is it. It only takes a little common sense to see these people are full of bs.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Are the poles gaining sea ice or losing sea ice because of global warming?

Plains, you will have to ask the National Wildlife Federation or your old employer where they get their science.

http://www.nwf.org/Wildlife/Threats-to- ... Bears.aspx

As climate change melts sea ice, the U.S. Geological Survey projects that two thirds of polar bears will disappear by 2050. This dramatic decline in the polar bear is occurring in our lifetime, which is but a miniscule fraction of the time polar bears have roamed the vast Arctic seas.

By getting an adoption kit you can help save polar bears and put a little money into the pockets of the NWF:

http://www.shopnwf.org/Adoption-Center/ ... id8401958=


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

As you are well aware, because I have said dozens of times, I don't buy global warming. The world has lost integrity and both far left and far political right do their best to corrupt science to benefit themselves.


----------

